# Animal Crossing Wild World and Population Growing.



## nfsfan18 (Feb 23, 2010)

See, I have only played Animal Crossing: City Folk, and I am wondering what the other titles are like because I might get them. What I'd like to know how the other games compare to City Folk.


----------



## Micah (Feb 23, 2010)

Wild World is a great game because it's portable, although the actual town in the game is boring since it's smaller and there's not as much to do.

PG is my personal favorite game in the series. Some newer AC players may consider it a 'step down' from the other two games since it was the first game in the series, but it's a great game with some things not found in the later versions (police station, island, acres, train...)
If you had to get one I'd recommend PG.


----------



## 8bit (Feb 23, 2010)

PG is awesome i also love how you can get a NES and play with a gameboy


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 24, 2010)

You can't play a Gameboy in ACG, it's just a pocket-filling item. Here's the Universal Code to get it:

yUF6T6x8iZn0wud
w9%j8x@qjLZBf

You may have to change some the characters in the cheat to get it corect. Enjoy! ^_^


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 24, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> You can't play a Gameboy in ACG, it's just a pocket-filling item. Here's the Universal Code to get it:
> 
> yUF6T6x8iZn0wud
> w9%j8x@qjLZBf
> ...


I think he meant playing NES games on the Gameboy by linking the Gameboy Advance to the Gamecube.


----------

